# Η υγιής αντίδραση στις αλχημείες των τραπεζών



## nickel (Nov 8, 2008)

Αφού αποκαλύπτει, στο σημερινό του σημείωμα, τις αλχημείες των βρετανικών τραπεζών, ο φίλτατος Χρήστος μάς ανοίγει τα μάτια:

ΕΔΩ στον τόπο μας, το τραπεζικό πλιάτσικο είναι σχεδόν καθολικής κλίμακας. Χθες, δεν υπήρχε ούτε μία εφημερίδα που να μην έκανε πρώτο της θέμα το εξωφρενικό γεγονός ότι, ενώ σε όλες τις άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης οι τράπεζες μειώνουν τα επιτόκια, σεβόμενες, αν μη τι άλλο (εκτός από τους κανόνες λειτουργίας της οικονομίας) τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζει ο απλός κόσμος, τα δικά μας εδώ, ευαγή τραπεζικά ιδρύματα τα ανεβάζουν. Γράψαμε πολλές φορές κι εδώ, ότι τα επιτόκια των πιστωτικών καρτών, σε σύγκριση με τις περισσότερες χώρες της Ευρωζώνης, είναι εξωφρενικά - πέρα από κάθε οικονομική λογική, ακόμα και εκείνης της «προσφοράς και της ζήτησης», που και αυτή έχει -και πρέπει να έχει- τους ηθικούς κανόνες της.

ΠΟΛΛΟΙ αναγνώστες μας μάς έχουν γράψει τον τελευταίο καιρό, επισημαίνοντας πως, προκειμένου να απαλλαγούν από τη θηλιά των επιτοκίων των 15%, 16%, 18%, ακόμα και 21% στις κάρτες, *εύκολα πλέον βρίσκουν κάποιον γνωστό τους, φίλο ή συγγενή, ακόμα και παιδί που σπουδάζει, σε ευρωπαϊκή χώρα, δηλώνουν διεύθυνση εκεί, και με αυτόματη χρέωση λογαριασμού που ανοίγουν στην ξένη χώρα (και που τον τροφοδοτούν με άμεση εντολή εκτέλεσης από εδώ), κατάφεραν να ξοφλήσουν τις εδώ κάρτες, να τις πετάξουν στον αγύριστο και να αποκτήσουν κάρτα από τράπεζα άλλης ευρωπαϊκής χώρας με επιτόκιο 5% και 6%.* Βλέπετε, επειδή εμείς εδώ δεν έχουμε την «καταναλωτική οργάνωση» που έχουν άλλοι Ευρωπαίοι, ψάχνουμε και βρίσκουμε άλλους τρόπους για να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα. Και το λύνουμε.

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ και εύκολο είναι και νόμιμο απολύτως. Πολλές χώρες, μάλιστα, δέχονται τη διεύθυνση του καταθέτη σε άλλη χώρα και του στέλνουν εκεί τον λογαριασμό. Το μόνο που ζητούν είναι να ανοίξεις έναν τραπεζικό λογαριασμό εκεί και να αποδείξεις ότι έχεις σταθερή δουλειά για να πληρώνεις τις δόσεις σου. Ούτε σπίτι ιδιόκτητο σού ζητάνε ούτε τίποτα. Ας αντιδράσουμε, επιτέλους. Θα πείτε: Βοηθάμε έτσι άλλες οικονομίες. Απαντάμε: Why not? Και χαρακτηρίστε μας όπως και όσο θέλετε...​


----------

